# Walmart brand canning jars (Mainstay)



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

I was just in our local Walmart and they have their own brand of canning jars too. The pints were $7.47, the quarts were $7.97 and I don't remember what the next size up was - I want to say $8.47 but it might have been more.

I bought a case of the pints to try - I'm too broke till next payday to buy more than that.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

I always try to buy the Mainstays--they are even cheaper than that here. They work fine, only problem I've had is sometimes some of the rings are dented and I'm afraid to use them--but I have a gazillion rings, so it isn't a problem. Walmarts around here only carry regular mouth quarts and pints and they run out often, so when I see them I stock up a couple cases.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought some of walmarts brand also but in turning over the box saw they were made in China.......stopped buying them. Also I had 2 break in the canner and they seem to take up more room also. I know I have to buy stuff from china some of the time, but on jars, I don't.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Don't buy Mainstays. They are made in China. Invest in good old Mason jars. Your preps depend on a proven, safe jar.

If you need to save money on jars, look on Craigslist or your local PennySaver paper for jars. You can meet the person in a safe location to get the jars. I have gotten lots and lots of jars this way.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Nope, I don't buy them at all. My mom has and the strange thing is, I can't fit as many pints in my canner as I can Ball jars. :nuts: I think they are shaped just a little different.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Same here, I only buy Kerr & Ball, made in the good ol' USA.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Mason, Ball, Kerr here too.
I also buy China_* when I have to *_to save money, but broken glass and spoiled foods are not worth a dollar or two per dozen savings.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I try to buy American when I can. The only problem with a few "American" manufacturing companies is that the company is actually a subsidiary of a multinational corporation or an American company that hires illegals under the table, instead of an American citizen because they don't want to pay a living wage.
Look at the meat packing industry as one example.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Mason, Kerr and Ball here too. I looked at MainStays but they seemed thinner to me, so I left them. Noticed dents in the rings also.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Unrefrigerated potato chip dip in the potato chip isle.
15 oz jars reusable wide mouth pop top lids.
I have some I have used 5 times 
Nice thick glass.
And the chili cheese dip makes a great chili dog.


----------

